# coat



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Ok, so, Gabby is definetley blowing her coat at only 5 months. Maybe the spaying brought it on? She has beautiful hair, and I so dont want to cut it. Plus, if I cut it, she will look totally different, as it is changingl I am not ready for that. How long does it take once they start blowing the coat? I am combing her out every day, but still lots of knots, :frusty: Please tell me this wont last long.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Isabella isn't blowing coat yet . . .i don't think, but she is matting quickly even though I comb her out every morning and night, so I can't say this from experience first hand, but only what I've read in a couple of books.

It's my understanding that if they're spayed before their first heat, it can hasten blowing coat. Not that it matters all that much, because it's going to happen sooner or later anyway. But it's also my understanding the time doesn't often exceed three weeks. On the bright side, if you DO end up having to give her a puppy cut . . .atleast you'll have a jump on pups that get the cut several months later 

Hopefully others can pass on some useful grooming tips . . .i know I've come across several good ones in the Grooming section. Hang in there . . .this too shall pass


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Rollie started around 8 months, then had a bit of a break, then it started again about 1 month or two later, then it slowed down. Now, well now things are different. His 1-year bday is in a week and he is blowing coat like crazy. He is matting later in the day after a full brush out.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I use a comb, should I be using a brush instead?


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey's coat was very difficult for about two mo. It started when she was about 10 to 11 mo old. She is going threw a second difficult coat change right now but not nearly as bad as the first one. I started a trend" support group wanted" and it was all about blowing coat You and Linda and I think we have a few more should start a new trend  I know its really hard .


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

definitly use a GOOD comb, a brush will NOT get down to the skin and get the matts out!
and coat blowing does typically last much longer than 3 weeks ... at least in my experience. AND yes, spaying seemed to bring on Tillie's coat blowing early also.
good luck and know that if you cut her down it is NOT the end of the world and it WILL grow back.  oh and you will KNOW when your pup is blowing coat... they don't have 'tangles' they have MATTS, where the hair is literally like someone put gum in thier coat... several times a day all over thier body. fun.times. FUN.times.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> ... they don't have 'tangles' they have MATTS, where the hair is literally like someone put gum in thier coat... several times a day all over thier body. fun.times. FUN.times.


Are you KIDDING?!?! :jaw: gum in their hair, several times a day??? Wow . . .i can't wait


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I wish I was kidding ...  but it doesn't seem to be quite this bad for everyone... maybe you'll be one of the lucky ones!!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> oh and you will KNOW when your pup is blowing coat... they don't have 'tangles' they have MATTS, where the hair is literally like someone put gum in thier coat... several times a day all over thier body. fun.times. FUN.times.


Ah yes. That's the one. Sigh.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

It gets worse before it gets better. It seems like the blowing coat goes from one area to the next on the coat. You have to stay on top of combing. 

Use cornstarch, detanglers, whatever seems to work. If she is a solid mat all over, it would be best to cut down. If she is matted here and there, you could work on them. Sometimes it is several hours a day of grooming. You have got to stay on top of the combing.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my God! What have I got myself into? YES, gum in the coat is the perfect description. I sure hate the idea of cutting her hair. She wont be the same. How many months does it take to grow back out????? Oh, and how much longer than 3 weeks????????????


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I clipped my boys in October to about 1-1/2 inches (shaggy cut/messy), the hair is now about 3-1/2 inches long...4 months. So, I think if your Hav was cut down to 1/2-1 inch, the hair would be 2 inches longer in 4 months. 

He will probably look super cute about a month after the cut (shaggy). I posted a picture of Jack a little while ago in grooming. I think I have the bangs down to a science!

Whatever you choose, hair does grow back. You will love.........................the grooming break if you go for the clip.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, try not to be scared, IF you do decide to cut her down, she WILL grow out again.
I think Tillie's hair is slower growing and less profuse than most havs, hers took about 8-10 months to get back to where it was when I had her shaved down. and we REALLY kept up on the combing, baths, grooming, but spending 3+ hrs a day combing and de-matting wasn't good for either of us!
Also, blowing coat for us seemed to last about 2-3 months.... but then again, I had her shaved down about a month into it... LOL so it sure SEEMED like it last 2-3 months...  the smaller 'blowing coat' episodes she has had since the first big one is more like 2-4 weeks and no where near as difficult as that first one.
Good luck and we are all hear cheering you on!!
oh and cutting her down for now does NOT mean you have 'failed' it does NOT mean she is a different dog, does NOT mean that you will love her any less... they just look like bobble heads for awhile. LOL but seriously, we LOVED the grooming break and I was pleasantly surprised that I actually LOVED being able to just rub her everywhere without all that hair in the way!!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

You guys who keep your pups in full coat have my great admiration!!! Atticus is blowing coat now (11months) and he mats everyday AND he is in a puppy clip. I don't have it very short.I think he is adorable,his coat seems to grow pretty fast. Good Luck Really I haven't seen a Havanese on this Forum I wouldn't want they are all so sweet!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Atticus said:


> You guys who keep your pups in full coat have my great admiration!!! Atticus is blowing coat now (11months) and he mats everyday AND he is in a puppy clip. I don't have it very short.I think he is adorable,his coat seems to grow pretty fast. Good Luck Really I haven't seen a Havanese on this Forum I wouldn't want they are all so sweet!


You have Atticus at the PERFECT length for him. If his hair was long, I don't know that you'd be able to see his striking facial marking so clearly!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Anesthesia will cause any breed to shed. I disagree about brushing an mat removal. If you brush in layers, upward not down, it works, but if not keeping in show coat, a comb is ok too.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Becky, why do you say that? Is a comb bad for the hair. My Gabby is not going to be a show dog, but, I do want her coat in good shape. Does a comb break it off more? Is there something that you can put on their hair when it is dry to help protect it and make it not so dry and frizzy? Lotion or some type of conditioner?


----------



## charley_brown (Mar 6, 2011)

Charley just started blowing coat within the last month & it was horrible. 
I had him cut down uber short and he looks adorable now. Still my little cute boy. My groomer said when he starts to grow back out he shouldnt have anymore problems. That the hair underneath where she shaved appears to be his "adult" coat. 

I guess only time will tell!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah, I am worried that since Gabby is blowing her coat so young, she might do it a second time. I am going to try my best to endure it, cause I really dont want to cut it.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've always used a brush for my tool of choice. If not used properly, a comb can be harder on the hair. I use a comb for "eye boogers" and the tiny knots close to the skin. Always spray the coat with leave in conditioner prior to brushing. If the coat is really dry you can put oil on it and let it soak in for an hour or 2. You could alternately do full strength conditioner, but be sure to bathe the dog that day or you'll have a really dirty dog.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

So far, nothing has helped much with the knowts. I spent an hr yesterday combing out the knots. Got a handful of hair out. I am hanging in there a little longer, but, dont know if I can deal with an hr or two of grooming in a days time. We are expecting our first grand daughter any day, any time now, so focus is a little off, lol.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

If you do decide to get her trimmed it is best to have her mat free before taking her in. Other wise she will come home naked. Groomers cant use their longer razors if there are mats in the hair. If I wasn't showing Zoey I would have given up and gotten her trimmed down. As a matter of fact I was very much enjoyed grooming her and even applyed for several jobs at Petco as a groomers assistant . After hours on end demating I decided I would hate that job! Now I'm thinking about it again. so you do forget and it does get better.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I am going to have to be gone from her about a week, week and a half, and I am afraid when I come back, she will be really matted. My hubby will be with her, but not too much on dematting a dog, lol.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Could you please explain what it is this, "blowing coat"? I was thinking hair dryer which clearly is wrong. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

ClaireVoyant said:


> Are you KIDDING?!?! :jaw: gum in their hair, several times a day??? Wow . . .i can't wait


I know I'm dreading the day I have to deal with that too. I don't even want to try and predict when it will be cause I'll only make myself crazy.


----------



## myyuppypuppy (Oct 4, 2007)

You guys r. Causing. Me to cringe the more I read. 1pm please purchase a wire pin brush no balls, a greyhound comb, a DOGGYMAN slicker brush. Shampoo and conditioner such as Espree or pet silk, or bio groom. Then purchase the grooming book produced by the Canadian Havanese club. 

Please line brush these dogs. Also brush and blow. Do not let dry naturally. Start from the under part working toward top. I will look tomorrow for some better instructions. Butx yikes..


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

*Coat changes*

My Cassie is 18 weeks now and so far her coat hasn't been a problem, but I don't know if I'm brushing all her fluff away. I have the least trouble with the slicker brush. Everytime I try to comb her, it just seems to pull more hair out.
The front feet lost all the fluff and new growth is coming in. I hardly touch her feet and don't know why the hair broke off. I wash her once a week. Im getting scared about the blowing coat, but will give her the puppy cut if I have too much trouble. The color change is facinating.

Nicki


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

nlb said:


> Everytime I try to comb her, it just seems to pull more hair out. The front feet lost all the fluff and new growth is coming in. I hardly touch her feet and don't know why the hair broke off. I wash her once a week. Im getting scared about the blowing coat, but will give her the puppy cut if I have too much trouble. The color change is facinating.


Timmy will be 18 weeks, I comb him and don't seem to have any hair loss. I also bath him once a week, what kind of shampoo are you using? Maybe you need to condition? I'm sure someone else with more experience will chime in, and I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for info too. I am also considering a cut when he starts blowing his coat, if I don't need it all the better but I don't want to set myself up for failure. I love seeing all the color changes, Timmy is black and white so I'm not getting much of a chameleon effect with him.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

I am using good products on her. I havent used a brush, just the combs. They do good though, they get all the way to the skin. Her colors are changing quickly. She is a chocolate and white, and she has silvering changes going on. If I clip her, she will be totally different. I hate to see the chocolate go away. I am sure some will stay. She does have the choc nose, etc. I am pretty convinced it all started as soon as we got her spayed. Wasnt happening before that. I live in a small town, and dont know who to trust, most around here have never even seen a havanese. There is a bigger town about 45 min. away, but, dont know if that is much better. They have a pet smart there, but, I have heard a lot of bad stories about their grooming. My daughter took hers there, and it was not a good thing. I assumed when I got her, I would just let her hair grow. I didnt know about the blowing coat thing. Oh well, we will see what happens.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> Timmy will be 18 weeks, I comb him and don't seem to have any hair loss. I also bath him once a week, what kind of shampoo are you using? Maybe you need to condition? I'm sure someone else with more experience will chime in, and I'll be keeping my eyes peeled for info too. I am also considering a cut when he starts blowing his coat, if I don't need it all the better but I don't want to set myself up for failure. I love seeing all the color changes, Timmy is black and white so I'm not getting much of a chameleon effect with him.


I use a puppy no tears shampoo and a oatmeal conditioner. I blow her dry 90% and then brush and blow dry the rest. It seems to work great and I don't really see much hair in the brush after. Her coat is so soft. It seems to get sticky after about two days. (hard to comb) and with the wind today, the static is awful.
Here she is after a bath saying, "Not another picture mom, seriously!"


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww, what a cute puppy. Well, I am still combing out Gabby daily, and it is quite a chore. I have to cut out so many knots, I am wondering if she will end up being all chopped up anyways. Are Havs the only ones that get this gum in the hair knots? I have had other breeds, but never dealt with this before.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Ruthi said:


> Aww, what a cute puppy. Well, I am still combing out Gabby daily, and it is quite a chore. I have to cut out so many knots, I am wondering if she will end up being all chopped up anyways. Are Havs the only ones that get this gum in the hair knots? I have had other breeds, but never dealt with this before.


I had a boarder collie mix that had mats that I used to cut out, and it was a chore. Hav's are new to me and there is so much to learn.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ruthi said:


> Aww, what a cute puppy. Well, I am still combing out Gabby daily, and it is quite a chore. I have to cut out so many knots, I am wondering if she will end up being all chopped up anyways. Are Havs the only ones that get this gum in the hair knots? I have had other breeds, but never dealt with this before.


try to be careful not to just "cut out the knots" or you will end up having a very choppy looking girl! LOL Go into the matt vertically instead of cutting it off horizontally.


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Hadnt thought of that, but, afraid she is still gonna be choppy at this rate.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I kept Roshi's hair short. However, I left his tail and ears somewhat long. I think he's blowing coat, because there are matts in his ears and tail every single day after I brush them out. I can't imagine them ALL OVER HIS BODY. 

I do suggest the puppy cut. It's a cute look. I think the full grown hair look make them look kinda scary - like Cousin It!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never thought it would happen Maddie is one big mat. She has always been my easy groom. I even neglect her to spend extra time on Zoey. She went three weeks without a bath. I gave them both a really good comb out a few days ago and she was really easy. I gave them another comb out the day of there bath. I combed again yesterday. She has mats from head to toe and her hair is only about 3 inches long. The only thing I can think of was I used a silicone conditioner to make her look shinny I think it gummed up her coat.:frusty:


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Suzi said:


> I never thought it would happen Maddie is one big mat. She has always been my easy groom. I even neglect her to spend extra time on Zoey. She went three weeks without a bath. I gave them both a really good comb out a few days ago and she was really easy. I gave them another comb out the day of there bath. I combed again yesterday. She has mats from head to toe and her hair is only about 3 inches long. The only thing I can think of was I used a silicone conditioner to make her look shinny I think it gummed up her coat.:frusty:


Oh no! I guess mine may not escape that fate.

I noticed her coat is a bit more sticky after I started using the leave in conditioner, but much less static.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> My Cassie is 18 weeks now and so far her coat hasn't been a problem, but I don't know if I'm brushing all her fluff away. I have the least trouble with the slicker brush. Everytime I try to comb her, it just seems to pull more hair out.
> The front feet lost all the fluff and new growth is coming in. I hardly touch her feet and don't know why the hair broke off. I wash her once a week. Im getting scared about the blowing coat, but will give her the puppy cut if I have too much trouble. The color change is facinating.
> 
> Nicki


Does she still have short hair on her nose? When I saw her photo, I was wondering if she had the satin gene. If so, she could naturally have a (much) shorter coat than most Havs. (doesn't make ANY difference in terms of all her cute pet qualities)


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> Does she still have short hair on her nose? When I saw her photo, I was wondering if she had the satin gene. If so, she could naturally have a (much) shorter coat than most Havs. (doesn't make ANY difference in terms of all her cute pet qualities)


On the top of her nose closest to the end it is still short. I still wonder if all the chewing on her chew stick has rubbed it off there with her front feet, but her back legs are the same. Her top coat is still growing longer. Have you seen the other pictures I have posted on other threads? I'll check into that satin gene. doesn't much matter as I was expecting to keep her short when I got her, but would like to see how long I could manage to let it get. My family can't handle it if I put a top knot on her, so I have to trim around her eyes. I like seeing them anyway, they're so pretty!

Just checked, and doubt she has the satin gene. If I brush her muzzel out foward there is still hair, but it's like a feather, not thick though.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

nlb said:


> On the top of her nose closest to the end it is still short. I still wonder if all the chewing on her chew stick has rubbed it off there with her front feet, but her back legs are the same. Her top coat is still growing longer. Have you seen the other pictures I have posted on other threads? I'll check into that satin gene. doesn't much matter as I was expecting to keep her short when I got her, but would like to see how long I could manage to let it get. My family can't handle it if I put a top knot on her, so I have to trim around her eyes. I like seeing them anyway, they're so pretty!
> 
> Just checked, and doubt she has the satin gene. If I brush her muzzel out foward there is still hair, but it's like a feather, not thick though.


She's clearly not as short as most satins, but it is so unusual to see a Hav with the short facial hair she has at her age. By then, most drop coated Hav puppies are getting to the point that you can't see their eyes!:biggrin1: Either way, she's just adorable. (and if she DOES have the satin gene, she is likely to keep her lovely sable color, where the drop coated sables lose most of their color. So there are trade offs!) Time will tell... it's going to be fun watching her develop with you!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

krandall said:


> She's clearly not as short as most satins, but it is so unusual to see a Hav with the short facial hair she has at her age. By then, most drop coated Hav puppies are getting to the point that you can't see their eyes!:biggrin1: Either way, she's just adorable. (and if she DOES have the satin gene, she is likely to keep her lovely sable color, where the drop coated sables lose most of their color. So there are trade offs!) Time will tell... it's going to be fun watching her develop with you!


Thank you so much! I'm hoping to see more silky shine with the new growth. Now she doesn't shine. Love how soft she is! I can't believe how she has tugged at my heartstrings.

I do hope yours is feeling better?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

*From this morning*

This is going to the photo caption thread.


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

what does blowing her coat mean?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

anaacosta said:


> what does blowing her coat mean?


I still have that to come, but it's where they matt like crazy for a few weeks, or longer at around anytime after 7 months.

I just got my CC shampoos, conditioners, and brush in the mail today! Now I can't wait to give her a bath!

I saw your very cute puppy pics too. It's a fun website they have here!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Gabby just turned 6 months, and believe me, she IS blowing her coat. I spend an hr or two every day, combing the knots out. Trying to hold out on cutting her down.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL... they don't just "matt for a few weeks" ... it is real and it is crazy and it typically lasts much longer than a few weeks...  good thing we all have each other to whine and complain to and support through all the struggles!!


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> LOL... they don't just "matt for a few weeks" ... it is real and it is crazy and it typically lasts much longer than a few weeks...  good thing we all have each other to whine and complain to and support through all the struggles!!


well, don't sugar coat it! Haha

Really not looking forward to it at all! :-(


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha, ya I have a way of being TOO honest sometimes... LOL


----------



## anaacosta (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks Nicki!


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, now I feel better, Thanks, lol. I am combing her out 2 times a day right now, and it sucks, lol. I sometimes wonder if she will be bald when done, as so much comes out.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

you'll get through it, one way or another!! and she will always be your sweet baby bald or hairy... LOL


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

*Tried the White on white shampoo!*

It really did seem to make combing easier. She looks brighter and she fluffed up nice after. Bad news is she hates the CC pin brush! It may be great if she gets that really long coat, but now the slicker works better.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Hang in there! Just wait till I start screaming about mine!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I don't think that we should tell them what Blowing coat means. Let it be a surprise. lol


----------



## Ruthi (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucile, I think so too, lol. At least they dont have to dread it, til it is time. I would never dreamed I would devote so much time to a dog. But, I have loved the little stinker ever since I saw her. She is quite a character. Only quirk with her, she does have a stubborn streak. If it last too long, and I just cant handle it, I will then get the dreaded hair cut. I cant even imagine if I didnt comb her 2 times a day, what kind of mess she would be. It is easier doing it twice a day though, as once a day the tangles are almost totally out of control. O


----------

